# Good Stuff!!!



## OPC'n (Sep 7, 2009)

If I may say so myself! I've made up a couple recipes that are really pretty good. You have your salad, entree, and dessert.

Salad:

Raspberry Blue:

mixed leaf lettuce
raspberries
mild blue cheese crumbled
sugar coated walnuts
raspberry/walnut vinaigrette (Paul Newman's) 

Entree: 

Portabella Mostaccioli

Ingredient amounts will vary on size of family:

deboned chicken breast
mostaccioli pasta
asparagus
portabella mushrooms
Mozzarella cheese
tomatoes
strawberries
Pesto sauce mix
Bearnaise sauce mix
Hollandaise sauce mix
salt and pepper
oil, butter, and milk
Season chicken breast with salt and pepper to taste and place in oven at 350 degrees or fry on stove. When done, place in warming oven or do what I did and cook it while cooking the rest of your meal. 
Cook Mostaccioli pasta until half way done, drain, rinse with cool water, and set aside.
There are three sauces that you will use for this recipe which are listed above. Follow the directions on package to prepare the sauces. Very simple and quick to make. Ignore the looks of the sauces! They are very good even though they don’t look good.
Make your Bearnaise sauce and mix with the pasta. I used whole milk but using 2% or even skim milk will make it less rich. I actually added water to the sauce once I had followed the directions on the package. Place pasta mixed with the Bearnaise sauce into a cake pan. Place about six pre-cut slices of portabella mushrooms on top of pasta. Grate some mozzarella cheese and lightly cover pasta and mushrooms. Place in oven at 350 degrees until cheese is golden brown.
About 10 minutes (or however long you like to cook your asparagus) into cooking your pasta in the oven, place asparagus into boiling water and cook until done. Make your hollandaise and pesto sauce while asparagus is cooking.
After chicken is done and placed on plate, cover with pesto sauce and top with some diced tomatoes. After asparagus is done place on plate and cover with hollandaise sauce and top with two slices of strawberries. Both of these toppings really add to these dishes so include them if you can. The sauces are to die for….don’t leave them out!
Finally, place cooked pasta on plate and dig in! Oh, don’t forget the chilled glass of Chardonnay!
Every ingredient really added to this meal and you’ll be missing out if you don’t include them all. If you don’t like mushrooms, try it anyway and you can always push them to the side if you don’t like them. I’m going to put a voting poll on this recipe and if you try it, please rate it using the poll.

Dessert:

Brandied Strawberry Whip:

Quart sized amount of strawberries cut in bit sizes covered in brandy. Let strawberries soak overnight in fridge. Make up some strawberry jello at the same time. Next day whip up whipping cream until stiff and then add sugar to taste while still mixing (use an electric egg blender). Mix your brandied strawberries in the jello well then add your homemade cool whip. It's very yummy!


----------



## Houchens (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't wait to try these! Sounds great!!!!! All but the brandy...might have to try....hmmm...?


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 7, 2009)

Houchens said:


> Can't wait to try these! Sounds great!!!!! All but the brandy...might have to try....hmmm...?



My family isn't an alcohol drinker *at all* and they enjoyed it.


----------



## Houchens (Sep 7, 2009)

I was thinking of having to buy a "*big* ole bottle" of rum...oh wait...you said brandy.  Guess I could just buy a *small* bottle.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 7, 2009)

hahaha! Buy a big one and send the rest to me!


----------



## Houchens (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like a plan!


----------

